# Masterbuilt 30" - smoker temp accuracy?



## pigtaste (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey all,

I have the new 30" masterbuilt smoker with window and remote etc.

Smoking my first butt as we speak. Been in there about 4 hours at 235 and internal temp is 135 according to thermapen. Here's my question:

How accurate is the readout on the smoker temperature? I've got it set at 235 and am assuming it is 235. Using the thermapen for the meat temp and was correct in assuming the meat probe would be off (seems about 10 degrees high).

Anyway I can manage meat temp no problem but experience with the overall temp setting would be appreciated. I'm thinking of running across the street and getting a cheap analog oven thermometer for $8 at the supermarket just to get a ball park.

Ideas?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm not sure the oven thermometer is any more accurit. It is nice to know the exact temp of your pit.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Aug 4, 2013)

I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pigtaste (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Dave. New equipment, will get a feel for it.


----------

